# Batista Wears Skinny Jeans to Get Heat as a Heel!



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

I beg to differ. 

I have more of an issue with someone who looks like they don't wash their clothes and who's idea of looking good at a corporate event is a fucking hoodie.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Or he wants to shrink his own balls for some odd reason...


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

He probably just has poor taste in style.


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Skinny jeans are fuckin awesome thats why


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I wear skinny jeans. Skinny jeans are in style now. Nothing wrong with them


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Some people will say anything to defend BOOtista

In truth I really don't care if you wear skinny jeans or not, I think they are stupid (on men)and uncomfortable as hell, but if you want to wear them (which is the case I think with BOOtista, he just wants to wear them) that's your problem.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

LegendKiller98 said:


> Skinny jeans are fuckin awesome thats why


If you're a female, I agree


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

OP, he's probably 230lbs tops these days. Also, he wore the skinnies when he returned as a face.


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I wear skinny jeans. Skinny jeans are in style now. Nothing wrong with them


Same here, I dont get why the IWC is hatin on skinny jeans


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I wear skinny jeans. Skinny jeans are in style now. Nothing wrong with them


So is being gay but you dont see me getting buttfucked by other men for that. Fuck skinnyjeans. Id never wear that shit. Doesnt have to be baggy but fuck you need some space.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

All you dudes that are insulting another mans fashion choice or whatever the fuck, you do not realize how pathetic you make yourself seem? You gonna start bitching about the Divas make-up soon? How the colors doesn't fit with their outfit and shit?


----------



## LegendKiller98 (Apr 5, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> If you're a female, I agree


Females wear another kind of skinny jeans they are like super slim I'm talking about normal skinny jeans they arent too tight imo


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Skinny jeans look ridiculous on men. If your cock and balls are so small that you can actually wear those goddamn things comfortably, then I pity you.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I wear Skinny Jeans & i'm a complete boss.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

I think skinny jeans look silly on men they should only be worn by females, no one wants to see the tightness on a guy, its kind of a metrosexual thing which is not a good look.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> I wear Skinny Jeans & i'm a complete boss.


Ick. 

I tried one pair on one time just to humor my wife, and I felt like my dick and balls were in a vice. Plus, everything was so visible that it would have been completely inappropriate to wear them in public.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LegendKiller98 said:


> Same here, I dont get why the IWC is hatin on skinny jeans


Because Skinny Jeans, IMO, were meant to be worn by Women, Not Men.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Between the focus on his wardrobe and all the talk about his dick size it's like some of you people have a massive crush on the guy.


----------



## gummalurk (Nov 29, 2013)

ya it makes sense seeing as hes a heel and the douchebaag jeens make him look like a obnoctious douchebag


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

His entire look reminds me of the 50 year old guy at the bar trying to act young and desperate to pick up on really young chicks. The look screams midlife crisis, I just got divorced, I drive a Trans Am with a T Top, I have supervised visitation rights for my kids.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

It always amuses me that the ****** in skinny jeans cuts promos about today's generation not being manly enough. Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

How do people wearing skinny jeans handle random erections?


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

OP has obviously never seen daves twitter


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Fandanceboy said:


> How do people wearing skinny jeans handle random erections?


They don't. 

Most men wouldn't put their johnson through such torture.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Its common knowledge that main purpose of skinny jeans is to forcibly insert your own flaccid penis into your asshole. If you get an erection, you're quite literally fucked. 

#YOLO #Fashion


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

Skinny jeans are the greatest thing to happen in fashion since the mullet.

I hate Batista but Goddamn, he pulls them off better than I ever could.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I want him to keep on wearing them every show so I can laugh my ass off when they inevitably shred themselves when he is mid move in some random run in. :lol


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I want him to keep on wearing them every show so I can laugh my ass off when they inevitably shred themselves when he is mid move in some random run in. :lol


He's got it covered:










:bigdave


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LegendKiller98 said:


> Same here, I dont get why certain individuals are hatin on skinny jeans


Fixed that for you. Not "hatin" here. It just looks ridiculous for a near 50 year old to dress like that. Not to mention when he tried rocking a faux hawk after he left the WWE. Heart of a 12 year old <3


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Fixed that for you. Not "hatin" here. It just looks ridiculous for a near 50 year old to dress like that. Not to mention when he tried rocking a faux hawk after he left the WWE. Heart of a 12 year old <3


Pretty sure the faux hawk dread thing was for Riddick. However, speaking of rocking things, his gimmick seems to be dressing like Hollywood Rock on a $50 budget.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Has this forum always been this homophobic?


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

"A guy is wearing something that I would never wear, so he must be trying to draw heat!"


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LegendKiller98 said:


> Same here, I dont get why the IWC is hatin on skinny jeans


Because a lot of people of the iwc can never fit into skinny jeans if you know what I mean :lmao


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Because a lot of people of the iwc can never fit into skinny jeans if you know what I mean :lmao


Batista can pull it off. It doesn't look THAT bad...

In the UK, I associate skinny jeans with this look:










Im not being homophobic if I think that looks ridiculous.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Batista can pull it off. It doesn't look THAT bad...
> 
> In the UK, I associate skinny jeans with this look:
> 
> ...


Not you. This guy,



S.A.M. said:


> It always amuses me that the ****** in skinny jeans cuts promos about today's generation not being manly enough. Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

OP probably wears faded blue bootcuts, steel-toe boots, a wallet chain and Jerry Lawler tees. 

Skinnies are fashionable. Don't be so pleb, be more Batista bro.



The Architect said:


> Batista can pull it off. It doesn't look THAT bad...
> 
> In the UK, I associate skinny jeans with this look:
> 
> ...


They look more like tapered slim chinos to me.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I thought he wore those to create heat between his legs from friction...color me wrong..


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

the Batista Hate section is always as needed as "Possible scenarios for Punk to come back" and "Daniel Bryan appreciation society"


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> OP probably wears faded blue bootcuts, steel-toe boots, a wallet chain and Jerry Lawler tees.
> 
> Skinnies are fashionable. Don't be so pleb, be more Batista bro.
> 
> ...


Oh hello Gok Wan.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't understand why Batista wears Skinny jeans these days. Is he dating a teenage girl or some hippie? That could be it, or maybe he's always had metrosexual tendencies. However this time around his contract didnt have any dress code restrictions


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm a skinny jeans guy! :bryan


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I wear skinny jeans. Skinny jeans are in style now. Nothing wrong with them


same here. skinny/slim fit jeans are the trend. hey, if neckbeards wanna "go against the curb" and dress like nerds, be my guest.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't understand how can other guys wear skinny jeans. I tried them on once, and they cut the circulation of blood to my legs, and they squeezed my balls.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Oh hello Gok Wan.


I wish.
That dude knows style.



Arcade said:


> I don't understand how can other guys wear skinny jeans. I tried them on once, and they cut the circulation of blood to my legs, and they squeezed my balls.


If you're talking about spray on skinny jeans then I totally agree. You'll forever look like a 15 year old scene bitch wearing those.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Skinny jeans are in style, the shoes he wears are in style hop off the mans dick. Don't criticize him cause he wants to follow the latest trends, he's a celebrity and a moviestar he is supposed to keep up with trends. I swear some of yall assholes pick at anything that man does


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> I wish.
> That dude knows style.


...and cock.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Skinny jeans :jordan4

No one had a problem with them in the 70s when guys were showing their bulge off and shit with their slim bellbottoms.

And for the record I don't fuck with skinny jeans...my ass is too big, and it is not comfortable.

How does Batista fit them things?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DalyaTheTurtle said:


> Has this forum always been this homophobic?


Where the hell have you been all these years? :side:


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

The Architect said:


> ...and cock.


Hey, If the guy likes the pump action yogurt cannons then that's his choice... Or is it?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

To add to my earlier post,

i also Rock bad boy chinos :russo


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

ZachS22 said:


> Skinny jeans are in style, the shoes he wears are in style hop off the mans dick. Don't criticize him cause he wants to follow the latest trends, he's a celebrity and a moviestar he is supposed to keep up with trends. I swear some of yall assholes pick at anything that man does


This. If you want to criticize...do it for the right causes...ie has been low quality in inring activity. All the rest is stupid whining


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> Hey, If the guy likes the pump action yogurt cannons then that's his choice... Or is it?


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

or he's having a midlife crisis....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

For those questions Batista's fashion choice, I'd love to know what they wear when they step outside because they're so more fashion saavy than Batista.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

ZachS22 said:


> I swear some of yall assholes pick at anything that man does


So true 

95% of the forum hate Batista but some people talk about 24/7, over analyzing his promos, his clothes, his tattoos... crazy shit


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*He wears them because they are fashionable. As must as I dislike Batista, he's always be on the money with trends, hence why he gets so much tail.*


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

DalyaTheTurtle said:


> Has this forum always been this homophobic?


They don't call wrestling a "******* soap opera" for nothing.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

At least he dresses better than Bryan. 

If he had his way, he would roll up to Raw wearing a hemp sack and shoes made out of recycled flowers.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

He shows up to work in his team flare admin cosplay


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Every one is cool with their favorite wrestler running around in their tiny little trunks though right?


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

ModernError said:


> Every one is cool with their favorite wrestler running around in their tiny little trunks though right?


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> For those questions Batista's fashion choice, I'd love to know what they wear when they step outside because they're so more fashion saavy than Batista.


Why follow a fashion-trend when it makes you look like a faggott?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Spittekauga said:


> Why follow a fashion-trend when it makes you look like a faggott?


Doesn't make me look like a ******, nor do I get referred as such. And I'm damn sure no one would call Batista a ****** for wearing them when the issue for most people is that it's a fashion trend that's way past his age. But if you want to be ignorant then go ahead.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> So is being gay but you dont see me getting buttfucked by other men for that. Fuck skinnyjeans. Id never wear that shit. Doesnt have to be baggy but fuck you need some space.


Gay is being in style? At least you didn't stereotype and just got right down to the buttfucking. There should be a whole rant as to why you should be banned jut based on this post alone. 


The only reason people should dislike Batista in Skinny jeans is because he has flabby legs now unlike his first WWE venture, the skinny jeans just show it more easily and we know he's not taking this second as seriously. Maybe it gets him heat; I don't like him because he's out of shape now and expecting to be treated the same way as he did when his gimmick was about being a huge, absolutely jacked, beast. 

:lmao at everyone dying to point out how much they dislike skinny jeans.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Not that I am a Batista mark or something like that, but what the hell is he supposed to wear? : I just dont see anything wrong with those pants.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone wearing skinny jeans is either too feminine or a clown (or both)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Anyone wearing skinny jeans is either too feminine or a clown (or both)













Those are some real skinny jeans.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> :lmao at everyone dying to point out how much they dislike skinny jeans.


bunch of FAT asses up in hurr, I love skinny jeans


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Just because it's in style doesn't mean everyone should wear them. I think baggier pants is right for him. However, if he wants to wear skinny jeans then...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

just1988 said:


> *He wears them because they are fashionable. As must as I dislike Batista, he's always be on the money with trends, hence why he gets so much tail.*


i know... Batista is the definition of Rich People Problems


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

So many skinny jean haters in here.

All jeans are skinny jeans to me. #QuadSquad #Squats #DEALWITHIT :batista2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with slim jeans on men. _Slim_ jeans, not that skin-tight shit Batista wears.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Skinny jeans on a male, who is older than his early 20s makes no sense and is lame, it might be trendy for for the younger crew,but not someone Dave's age, but to each their own.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Gay is being in style? At least you didn't stereotype and just got right down to the buttfucking. There should be a whole rant as to why you should be banned jut based on this post alone.
> 
> 
> The only reason people should dislike Batista in Skinny jeans is because he has flabby legs now unlike his first WWE venture, the skinny jeans just show it more easily and we know he's not taking this second as seriously. Maybe it gets him heat; I don't like him because he's out of shape now and expecting to be treated the same way as he did when his gimmick was about being a huge, absolutely jacked, beast.
> ...



Did you even read the post I replied too? He said skinny jeans are in trend and I said so is being gay which is true. Be gay if you want and wear skinny jeans if you want but dont do it because its a trend and have a freaking choice of your own. Thats what separates a leader from a follower. Fuck trends and fuck whats in style. Ill wear whatever the hell I feel comfortable in and skinny jeans dont do that for me.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

1. He wore them as a face.
2. I don't know why skinny jeans would in and of themselves generate fucking heel heat. Seriously, what the fuck is the random hatred people seem to have for them? They're just clothes, for Christ's sake. They actually look really fucking good on guys if they suit them (they don't suit a Batista, but that's another matter what I won't indulge my campier, faggish impulses by explaining) so I really don't get the big deal or negativity.

Though it always fun to see the "they're not for men" argument being levelled by people who, simply because they're complaining about fashion, come off sounding like vapid, bitchy harpies you see on crappy make-over shows on TV at 3 in the afternoon.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that's certainly the case now. It wasn't what he was doing when he first came back though.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I wear skinny jeans because I know I'm sexy and I have an ass to show off to the fellas.


So many bloated, gawky GEEKS ITT :jordan5


----------



## KnockEmOut (Dec 20, 2013)

just1988 said:


> *He wears them because they are fashionable. As must as I dislike Batista, he's always be on the money with trends, hence why he gets so much tail.*


Pretty much this. I'm sure everyone who posted in this thread would wear skinny jeans if it meant they'd get a chance with the women Batista has had such as Kelly Kelly, Melina and Rosa Mendes :yum:


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

KnockEmOut said:


> Pretty much this. I'm sure everyone who posted in this thread would wear skinny jeans if it meant they'd get a chance with the women Batista has had such as *Kelly Kelly*, Melina and Rosa Mendes :yum:


:westbrook3 Im good actually...


Although I do love my skinnies!


----------



## charsace (Nov 28, 2013)

jarrelka said:


> Did you even read the post I replied too? He said skinny jeans are in trend and I said so is being gay which is true. Be gay if you want and wear skinny jeans if you want but dont do it because its a trend and have a freaking choice of your own. Thats what separates a leader from a follower. Fuck trends and fuck whats in style. Ill wear whatever the hell I feel comfortable in and skinny jeans dont do that for me.


Wow, are you for real? You're a piece of trash guy and I say this even though I don't like Batista.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Did you even read the post I replied too? He said skinny jeans are in trend and I said so is being gay which is true. Be gay if you want and wear skinny jeans if you want but dont do it because its a trend and have a freaking choice of your own. Thats what separates a leader from a follower. Fuck trends and fuck whats in style. Ill wear whatever the hell I feel comfortable in and skinny jeans dont do that for me.


You're just jealous of my fabulous ass in skinny jeans. I do squats just to impress people like you. Is that why you don't like Batista's skinny jeans? His ass doesn't impress you anymore? Same here. 

:yum: dick. :woolcock


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

jarrelka said:


> Did you even read the post I replied too? *He said skinny jeans are in trend and I said so is being gay which is true. Be gay if you want and wear skinny jeans if you want but dont do it because its a trend and have a freaking choice of your own.* Thats what separates a leader from a follower. Fuck trends and fuck whats in style. Ill wear whatever the hell I feel comfortable in and skinny jeans dont do that for me.


I feel the need to point out that going by this post you don't seem to have a very good idea of how homosexuality works. Just sayin', on account of it not being in style in any way at all, really, and also on account of it being physically impossible to decide to be gay just because some idiots told you it was 'trendy' all of a sudden.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Nose ring, belly button tat and skinny jeans... And bald??? Batista shouldve at least grown his hair to match the look. What an idiot


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Im still waiting for him to die of rippage of the groin when his pants tear after a batista bomb


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Nine pages on Batistas pants. Nice


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

you people watch grown men in tights (sometimes oiled up) fake fight. Why all of a sudden wearing skinny jeans disturbs you now?


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TIL this forum still lives in the 90s


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't hate on the skinny jeans, I care about my appearance so I myself wear them a lot. 

Bootista fans need to stop giving excuses for why he's not liked, he's not liked because he's not someone anyone can connect with. He turned his back on the company, and try to waltz his way back into someone else's top spot. I don't think anyone can support that.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Who cares about skinny jeans and about his style?

His just a terrible character and wrestler, period. End of story.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Who cares about skinny jeans and about his style?
> 
> His just a terrible character and wrestler, period. End of story.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

jarrelka said:


> Did you even read the post I replied too? *He said skinny jeans are in trend and I said so is being gay which is true.* Be gay if you want and wear skinny jeans if you want but dont do it because its a trend and have a freaking choice of your own. Thats what separates a leader from a follower. Fuck trends and fuck whats in style. Ill wear whatever the hell I feel comfortable in and skinny jeans dont do that for me.


Are you fucking serious? What universe are you living in? Who the hell would follow a trend that can cause them to be mercilessly bullied, beaten, or even killed? No one just wakes up one day and decides they want to have sex with someone of the same sex. You're either trolling or you're a fucking ignorant moron.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats wrong with skinny jeans :/ 

His leather vest was indeed atrocious but skinny jeans are fashionable unlike tracksuit bottoms 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

krai999 said:


> you people watch grown men in tights (sometimes oiled up) fake fight. Why all of a sudden wearing skinny jeans disturbs you now?



Great point here


I own bout 15-20 pairs of skinny jeans you buy them for highend fashion shops and are known to be fashionable. Skinny jeans get chicks nuff said


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

This Thread is Awesome. :banderas

But never mind the skinny jeans, who wrestles in running shoes?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*** You know...one thing i think people forget and i'll actually give Batista credit..is at least he comes to the ring with "his own clothes" instead of the typical wearing of ring gear like most talents...I actually miss when wrestlers come to the ring more natural in normal "joe" street clothing because it gives at least a little more realism in the product overall (Y)


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

DalyaTheTurtle said:


> Are you fucking serious? What universe are you living in? Who the hell would follow a trend that can cause them to be mercilessly bullied, beaten, or even killed? No one just wakes up one day and decides they want to have sex with someone of the same sex. You're either trolling or you're a fucking ignorant moron.


It can be a trend though. I know some guys who pretended to be gay or bisexual for attention so dont call the guy ignorant for speaking the truth


----------



## test1234 (Jul 31, 2006)

skinny jeans ARE in style... for homosexuals and metrosexuals.

Nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Everyone's complaining about skinny jeans, but how come no one's complaining about other wrestlers coming into the ring in their underwear???


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Batista looks horrible in them. Also he wore them as a babyface so point invalid.


----------



## mmalegend (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm just waiting for him to take a bump while wearing them jeans and having them rip


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

W T F is the problem?

and why is this even a thread.

Batista wears skinny jeans because he's a heel. Wh..Whe... Wher....Where do i even start.

Sounds like alot of people wanna see Dave's balls.

I give up.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The Architect said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> I have more of an issue with someone who looks like they don't wash their clothes and who's idea of looking good at a corporate event is a fucking hoodie.


Taking pot shots at Punk.  LOL @ "corporate" event. You do realize that WWE would have given Punk the go ahead for that, right?


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

evilshade said:


> It can be a trend though. I know some guys who pretended to be gay or bisexual for attention so dont call the guy ignorant for speaking the truth


Well some guys you know are morons then.

Also, there's a big damn difference between _pretending_ to be gay or _pretending_ to be bisexual and _actually_ being so.

I'm also gonna leave this here because it seems oddly relevent, but I will spoiler it just in case:



Spoiler: just in case

















Moustache said:


> I'll just leave this here.


Far be it for me to be a stickler here, but those kind of aren't skinny jeans. I mean, those are very different from these:


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nothing wrong with skinny jeans but they should only be worn by skinny people.
It looks and feels uncomfortable otherwise.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Skinny jeans are fine, if you're under the age of about 28.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

One thing that's fascinating with heterosexual males (not all, of course, just the insecure portion) is this idea that if a man is doing something to look attractive then he's doing it to look attractive to other men. Where does homosexuality enter into the equation? If it's a look that's (near) exclusively popular with other males and not with females then that makes sense but this certainly isn't. If I were more inclined to armchair psychiatry (and if my chair had arms), I'd jump at the chance to suggest that perhaps these people recognise some degree of attractiveness and then project _their_ homoeroticism onto the guy.

I think he looks ridiculous, by the way, and that's just because it looks out of place on him - he's passable enough for it to look good but he's old enough for it to be somewhat graceless and ostentatious. The Rock could probably pull it off at his age but then some people can do 'cool' without it looking pretentious and 'Big Dave' (which sounds more gay than his trousers could ever look - not that I dislike things that are gay) isn't one of them.

Anyway, *this whole thing started when he returned as a babyface* so this thread is as redundant as it is unintentionally hilarious and depressing. Can we get back to that whole projection thing? Good. Join in this little game with me, people, the next time you hear a straight guy disparagingly accuse another male of being gay, check one detail for me: is the person in question a good looking guy? In every case they will be good looking, usually very good looking and often with quite feminine, sometimes beautiful looks. I'm dating myself (out of options, I guess) with Titanic references but I was guilty of the whole "Leonardo DiCaprio - he's so gay" rubbish - was it him that was gay or was I uncomfortable acknowledging an attractive man?

Oh, another game you can play is this: note how the more homophobic a person is, the more graphic detail they go into about gay sex. The more disgusted they are by "*******", the more vivid a picture they paint at every opportunity.

Kinsey scale - learn to love it.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> This Thread is Awesome. :banderas
> 
> But never mind the skinny jeans, who wrestles in running shoes?


Its better than wrestling in Chucks(AJ Lee)those things are fucking uncomfortable for doing anything that requires quick movements


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

To think that this thread reached 11 pages, I feel the need to say this: _Sorry kids, but wrestling is not as real as you think it is and wearing any kind of attire could work._


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

evilshade said:


> It can be a trend though. I know some guys who pretended to be gay or bisexual for attention so dont call the guy ignorant for speaking the truth


Pretending to be gay is one thing, but actually being gay is another. I don't know what Romcom your friends are living in, but pretending to be gay isn't cool nor is it trendy. You can pretend all you want, but the fact is if you're pretending to be bi or gay then you probably are. I suggest you research the Kinsley scale as it explains this far better than I ever could


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

DalyaTheTurtle said:


> Pretending to be gay is one thing, but actually being gay is another. I don't know what Romcom your friends are living in, but pretending to be gay isn't cool nor is it trendy. You can pretend all you want, but the fact is if you're pretending to be bi or gay then you probably are. I suggest you research the Kinsley scale as it explains this far better than I ever could


The only remotely logical reason I could think of for a straight guy to pretend to be gay is if he wants to get in on that "women are more likely to show off their boobs and what-have-you to a guy if she thinks he's gay" which... if you're pretending to be gay for that reason, someone needs to slap you. Hard. And repeatedly.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Prayer Police said:


> Nothing wrong with skinny jeans but they should only be worn by skinny people.
> It looks and feels uncomfortable otherwise.


Yeah Batista looks like he can't even sit down in those.:lmao


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The skinny jeans debate has gone far enough


----------

